# 14.0-Current not working with TCP_BBR and kTLS inline?



## donand (Oct 27, 2022)

Hello,

I'm fairly new to FreeBSD.
I've setup 14.0-Current from 20th of OCT, and I've rebuilt the kernel to add TCP_BBR, which works, but not so great.
I have nginx server that works with kTLS using Mellanox connect6-DX, used in LACP.
*The same setup works without any issues on 13.1-Stable (with ktls, bbr, nginx and lacp)*

yet when I try 14.0-Current, *as soon as I load nginx*, I get #1-#17 error and then a moment later, I get kernel panic, which not much I can do with it.
I have no idea how to fix it/deal with it.
anything I can do to solve it? or should I just go back to 13.1-stable?


----------



## Jose (Oct 27, 2022)

Look at item number 2:








						Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions
					

The FreeBSD Forums cater primarily to end-users and systems administrators. As such, the Forums focus almost exclusively on FreeBSD versions that are officially supported according to the official FreeBSD website. Since resources are scarce, the FreeBSD Forums strongly suggest that anyone asking...




					forums.freebsd.org
				




These sort of questions belong on -current.


----------

